# Do-Modell? Pukka or junk?



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

Has anyone heard of or tried one of these?

http://di-modell.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_35&products_id=1744&Farbe=schwarz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Di-modell is a good strap brand... I don't know how their expensive straps are in relation to the price though...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Well made and comfortable straps. I prefer them to Hirsch.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

morningtundra said:


> Has anyone heard of or tried one of these?
> 
> http://di-modell.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_35&products_id=1744&Farbe=schwarz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 In my experience, really good quality, well made, and worth the premium price. I have a Chronissimo,










and Rallye, amongst others, and are comfortable from "go". My wife " kills" watch straps, but hasn't destroyed one of these, yet.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Love mine on my Speedmaster
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks all. Will give one a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ditto - Very high quality straps indeed 

just bought a Di Modell Venezuela Pilot strap for my New Khaki Hamilton watch 

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/products/di-modell-venezuela-pilot-sport-watch-strap-black


----------

